# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Kids Cubby House - WIP

## icy_pete

Hello all,
I have a [crazy] plan to build the kids a cubby house before the start of summer. As I quite enjoy creating things from scratch I have deceided not to just buy a kit but to make the design up myself and try and source materials as cheaply as possible. 
I'm still in the planning phase and would appreciate any feedback on the attached plans I've made up (i made them with google sketch-up and will happily provide if anyone is interested in a copy). 
The bit I'm least sure on is the roof framing... Do you think I have over-engineered this? 
Thanks and I look forward to posting pictures as the project progresses.

----------


## watson

:Bump:

----------


## bpj1968

The roof needs to be higher.  My 5year old is 1200 tall 
My kids cubby is 2.4x2.4 (prefab)  the side walls are 1550 and the peak of the roof is 2300.  I am 1800 and can stand up everywhere inside, except hard up against the wall.  You will have to go insde to clean, tea parties etc. 
You won't need the middle roof truss, and use 3 battens for each side of the roof to stop any flex. 
Instead of using corner posts all the way up consider making 4 separate wall frames and then screw these together.  That's how the cubby makers do it so it can be dismantled and moved/sold later down the track.  The roof is also 2 separate pieces and can then be lifted on top and secured.  You need to consider how to protect teh sharp edge of eth roof, in particualr at teh entry point, again the cubby makers put a decking board at the edge at 90 degrees to act a bit like a gutter

----------


## bbbobbb

Lucky kids!Like Brian said,go higher with the side walls definitely.I also agree regarding no need for the corner posts & middle roof truss.The floor/decking is good then tackle it as 6 separate pieces to bolt together.If you're stretching the budget i'd think you could lose 1 stud upright each wall.If you've got the spot sussed out already in the yard & it allows you to,maybe do away with that closed end of decking & have a step & handrail at each end for the entry/exits.Good luck with it anyways....Im sure the rugrats will love it.P.S.   Was that a copy of google sketch-up you would happily provide a copy of? 
bbbobbb

----------


## bpj1968

Don;t hold your breath for a reply, it was his second post 6 weeks ago

----------

